# Sucker fishin?



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone know just when the hog suckers do their spawning? I've never fished for them in the springtime when they are spawning. I've heard you can load up a basket full when they're bitin. I'm wanting to catch a bunch and can them for future fish patties. We use to gig them and then can them when I was a young lad, but I don't do much gigging anymore. So I would like to do some pole fishing for them instead. Do they spawn before the crappie and sandbass do or around the same time? Or do they spawn around the same time catfish are spawning? And where is the best place to find them when they are spawning? What's the best bait? Wheaty dough balls, corn, worms?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Around here they are going to start Snagging them in couple weeks.But I've seen them spawning around time Catfish are biting.

big rockpile


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

About the same time the dogwoods bloom around here.


----------



## diehard47 (Apr 24, 2005)

I am from Louisiana and would like to know what a 'hog sucker fish' is. Does it have another name that maybe I can recognize?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

diehard47 said:


> I am from Louisiana and would like to know what a 'hog sucker fish' is. Does it have another name that maybe I can recognize?


Sounds like this fish. There may be a more southern species.

http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/northern_hog_sucker.htm


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

These are Redhorse very Good Fried.










big rockpile


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Find em runnin on the shoals here about the full moon in March.
I've giged hundreds in a good night.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

yea start fishing the fast water as dogwoods begin to bloom and fish another 5 to 6 weeks. Fist the fast riffles with a small hook and worms, or whatever you use. I like to fillet them the cut the ribs out and score them about 1/8 inch apart all the way to the skin, roll in cornmeal and fry. If they are big just cut the fillets down like 1 1/2 inch wide 8 inch long pieces. or whatever you like, they are better than candy, best wishes, ray


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Any of youins know iffin it's legal to use a bow-n-arrow in (or for) the spring for suckers here in da Ozarks (Mo):shrug:


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

up north, the white suckers run around end april to early/mid may. They generally are snagged on baitless drag snag hooks. Most who catch these suckers, cut them up to freeze for lake trout spring fishing. Thus, 'sucker bait'. 
Some do use the fish for canning and eating.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

poorboy said:


> Any of youins know iffin it's legal to use a bow-n-arrow in (or for) the spring for suckers here in da Ozarks (Mo):shrug:


Yea its legal to Bow Fish for them year round,just they are in such shallow rocky areas mess up the Arrows.

Gigging durring Winter is about the best way.I fish for them on the bottom with worms.

big rockpile


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

big rockpile said:


> These are Redhorse very Good Fried.


They look a little like Carp. Are suckers a type of carp like fish? And are they very bony like carp?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mekasmom said:


> They look a little like Carp. Are suckers a type of carp like fish? And are they very bony like carp?


They are bony like Carp,but they are finer Bones and if they are scored right you don't have any problem with Bones.

The Meat is very,very Good.

big rockpile


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I heard about some guys that really caught a bunch suckers during spawning season last spring using corn.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Corn. Yep I've been thinking both corn and worms, and maybe dough bait made out of Wheaties.


----------

